# How durable are the corn stalker and angel of death



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I need to know How durable are the corn stalker and angel of death because I heard they are made by the company that made flesh eating zombie which the company is seasonal visions and they had cheap props in the past. If any body has one of them please tell me how durable they are because I might buy them.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG9rheNv-4w


----------

